# Nanuqs been in for tests and News isnt good



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I found an irregularity on one of Nanuqs ribs a couple of weeks ago, xrays were inconclusive as to what it was but also showed some areas on her lungs that were abnormal.

She has been into Fitzpatrick Refferals today for a CT and other diagnostics, my beautiful girl has a tumour on her lungs and lymph nodes are enlarged too, they have biopsied and I get the results in a day or too, but it isn't good news. Just heartbroken beyond words, at the moment she is showing no particular signs of illness and if I hadn't found the irregularity you wouldn't know anything is wrong. Typical of her breed they never do tell you something is wrong until its often too late.

No real point of this thread really, as I can probably do nothing.


----------



## bumbarrel (Feb 23, 2017)

Really sorry to hear that. Sort of thing we all dread.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

bumbarrel said:


> Really sorry to hear that. Sort of thing we all dread.


It is shes only 8 1/2 young for her breed. Just devastated just goes to show they may seem fit and healthy and full of life but just shows you can never take that alone for granted.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this, what an awful shock for you. There's no words, but we're all here for you....


----------



## JenKyzer (Jun 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry to read this  big hugs to you and your girl. 

I hope the test results come back the 'best' possible way they can and you and your girl can carry on as normal for so soo much longer xx 

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

So sorry to hear this 
Sending positive thoughts that she continues to feel well and happy x


----------



## Boxer123 (Jul 29, 2017)

So sorry to hear this I hope you are being looked after also.


----------



## XemzX (Dec 23, 2013)

Really really sorry to hear this news, at least she is being seen at one of the best places. Sending positive thoughts x


----------



## Hanwombat (Sep 5, 2013)

Sorry to hear this


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

Sorry to hear your sad news.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

So sorry xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Siskin said:


> I'm so sorry to read this, what an awful shock for you. There's no words, but we're all here for you....


Thank you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your thoughts and wishes, don't really know what to do with myself at the moment. x


----------



## MiffyMoo (Sep 15, 2015)

Oh bl**dy hell, I'm so sorry to hear this. We'll keep all fingers and paws crossed for her. Lots of virtual hugs; I hope you've got lots of people to lean on


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MiffyMoo said:


> Oh bl**dy hell, I'm so sorry to hear this. We'll keep all fingers and paws crossed for her. Lots of virtual hugs; I hope you've got lots of people to lean on


Thank you think we are all pretty shocked and devastated at the moment, but all your thoughts and wishes do help a lot.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

So sorry. It's always much harder when they should have more time,

My heart goes out to you


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Desperately sorry to hear the news.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> So sorry. It's always much harder when they should have more time,
> 
> My heart goes out to you


Thank you Rona, Its always hard of course but your right its harder still this time.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> Desperately sorry to hear the news.


Thank you.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

So sorry. Sending you hugs xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry SDH. Keeping everything crossed that it's something treatable. Xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

CuddleMonster said:


> So sorry. Sending you hugs xxx


Thank you. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm so sorry SDH. Keeping everything crossed that it's something treatable. Xxxx


I will obviously know more when the biopsy comes back, but it doesn't from what they have said sound encouraging at the moment.
Possible things that may be an option treatment wise have been preliminary mentioned, depending on what the biopsies say of course,
but sometimes you shouldn't just do things because you can, even the specialist said that before I did.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Desperately sorry to hear this.


----------



## ad2knit (Jul 9, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I found an irregularity on one of Nanuqs ribs a couple of weeks ago, xrays were inconclusive as to what it was but also showed some areas on her lungs that were abnormal.
> 
> She has been into Fitzpatrick Refferals today for a CT and other diagnostics, my beautiful girl has a tumour on her lungs and lymph nodes are enlarged too, they have biopsied and I get the results in a day or too, but it isn't good news. Just heartbroken beyond words, at the moment she is showing no particular signs of illness and if I hadn't found the irregularity you wouldn't know anything is wrong. Typical of her breed they never do tell you something is wrong until its often too late.
> 
> No real point of this thread really, as I can probably do nothing.


Oh sweetie I'm so sorry . Big hugs


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh no, not the news or thread I wanted to be reading, not for many years especially when she's still only young for her breed...

Love to you and yours...

Hope Nan continues to live a happy life...and the prognosis is better than you currently think


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry.


----------



## Ash&Kendi (Sep 20, 2017)

Absolutely gutted for you mate! Can't imagine what you are feeling


----------



## kittih (Jan 19, 2014)

Such horrible news. So sorry. Hoping you will have many many happy times together.


----------



## westie~ma (Mar 16, 2009)

So sorry to hear this xx
Stay strong for your girl ... sending hugs xx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Oh crap, this is not what I wanted to read, I'm so sorry  I don't know what else to say xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for your thoughts and wishes they do mean a lot. x


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh I'm so sorry SDH, I hope you get some positive news.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

So sorry to hear this.


----------



## Twiggy (Jun 24, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I found an irregularity on one of Nanuqs ribs a couple of weeks ago, xrays were inconclusive as to what it was but also showed some areas on her lungs that were abnormal.
> 
> She has been into Fitzpatrick Refferals today for a CT and other diagnostics, my beautiful girl has a tumour on her lungs and lymph nodes are enlarged too, they have biopsied and I get the results in a day or too, but it isn't good news. Just heartbroken beyond words, at the moment she is showing no particular signs of illness and if I hadn't found the irregularity you wouldn't know anything is wrong. Typical of her breed they never do tell you something is wrong until its often too late.
> 
> No real point of this thread really, as I can probably do nothing.


Oh no...!! So very sorry to hear this. At least Fitzpatricks will do all they can but you must be devastated.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

So sorry SDH. You're always so helpful when we come on here asking for advice, just wish there was more we could do for you in this difficult time. 
Lots of love x


----------



## StormyThai (Sep 11, 2013)

So, so sorry to hear this SDH xx


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

Im so sorry to hear this, Im sure its everybody's worst nightmare. At least you found out before its too late, wether that means life saving treatment or time to treasure at least its something.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm am so, so sorry and lost for words. 
Wish I could make it go away.
Will be thinking of you loads.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this SDH  I've got everything crossed you both have many happy times left together xx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So very very sorry and will be thinking of you.


----------



## SixStar (Dec 8, 2009)

I am so sorry xx


----------



## Sairy (Nov 22, 2016)

Oh no! So sorry to hear this 
We've got all our fingers and paws crossed over here xx


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

I am so, so sorry SDH.
I will be keeping fingers crossed for the best of what sounds like a sad situation. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## PawsOnMe (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry x


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh, hell!  My tablet's been on charge, so i've only just come across this. So sorry to hear this ... it really isn't what any of us want to be reading.

Fingers crossed that tomorrow brings the best possible news .... whatever that is.

In the meantime...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

So sorry SDH, nothing worse than that feeling. We had a similar thing with my last rottie, she had a lump on her rib which the vet noticed by chance when she was sedated for something else and lying on her side, we hadn't noticed it. Hers was osteosarcoma of the rib which had collapsed some of her lung pushing her heart over. There was no treatment for her other than management of symptoms. I hope there is some positive news in the results. Thinking of you xx


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Very sorry to hear this. Hopefully if there are no symptoms yet it might be a long time before there are any real signs of illness.


----------



## Tyton (Mar 9, 2013)

So sorry to hear, Hopefully Nanuq stays feeling well and happy giving you time to make decisions once you hear more x


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh NO SLH thats such horrible news.I am so sorry to hear that.Sending you lots of hugs and hoping things go for the best.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

What horrible and unexpected bad news

Thinking of you


----------



## Jamesgoeswalkies (May 8, 2014)

Always the news that we dread to hear. Such a shock when it is out of the blue. Thoughts are with you......

J


----------



## Born to Boogie (Oct 1, 2010)

Just horrible news.
They never tell us, they are so brave.
All our love to you and Nanuq.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear the sad news. Hugs and prayers to you all.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Just read this - so sorry to hear such worrying news! 

Fingers and paws crossed that it turns out to be something non-aggressive/treatable so she can live happily for a good while yet.

Take care x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

So sorry to read this, fingers crossed that there will be at least some positive news in the results.

Thinking of you and your lovely girl.
take care.x


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

Just seen this, what awful news for you. I know you'll give her the best of everything in the time she has left, however much that may turn out to be.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear of your devastating news.

Sending you all hugs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you all so much. There is so much running through my head at the moment and so many emotions. I'm trying to be strong for her, but its so hard every time I look at her and start to think about it I just cry.
She is such a sweet gentle dog and never been naughty or a problem, she was even such a perfect easy puppy and has never ever been a problem for a moment. Every time hurts but this seems to be hurting so much more. I'm even feeling guilty and terrible for making her do the long car journey and spending one day she is feeling well having things done to her. Stupid I know because we had to find out what was wrong, but common sense sometimes doesn't even come into the equation when things hurt this much.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you all so much. There is so much running through my head at the moment and so many emotions. I'm trying to be strong for her, but its so hard every time I look at her and start to think about it I just cry.
> She is such a sweet gentle dog and never been naughty or a problem, she was even such a perfect easy puppy and has never ever been a problem for a moment. Every time hurts but this seems to be hurting so much more. I'm even feeling guilty and terrible for making her do the long car journey and spending one day she is feeling well having things done to her. Stupid I know because we had to find out what was wrong, but common sense sometimes doesn't even come into the equation when things hurt this much.


Just tell yourself "we'll get this over with, and then we'll .... take her for a walk in her favourite place/play her favourite game/get her favourite toy or treat dispenser out". Whatever it is that she likes to do, that gives you something positive to look forward to when all the tests and whatever she has to go through, are being done.

That's what I do.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Just tell yourself "we'll get this over with, and then we'll .... take her for a walk in her favourite place/play her favourite game/get her favourite toy or treat dispenser out". Whatever it is that she likes to do, that gives you something positive to look forward to when all the tests and whatever she has to go through, are being done.
> 
> That's what I do.


That's what I will do, its the only thing I can sadly. She will get everything she wants and the best I can give her. I know I must put sadness to one side for now and make the most of every day. x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

((((((Big hugs))))))
Such devastating news out of the blue is bound to floor you.
Tiny steps and don't expect too much of yourself.
You can do this, sometimes on auto pilot, but you and Nanuq
will do it together.
Thinking of you x


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2017)

Im so sorry for you and your beautiful girl. Just spoil her rotten till you know if something else can be done.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you I sure will.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I found an irregularity on one of Nanuqs ribs a couple of weeks ago, xrays were inconclusive as to what it was but also showed some areas on her lungs that were abnormal.
> 
> She has been into Fitzpatrick Refferals today for a CT and other diagnostics, my beautiful girl has a tumour on her lungs and lymph nodes are enlarged too, they have biopsied and I get the results in a day or too, but it isn't good news. Just heartbroken beyond words, at the moment she is showing no particular signs of illness and if I hadn't found the irregularity you wouldn't know anything is wrong. Typical of her breed they never do tell you something is wrong until its often too late.
> 
> No real point of this thread really, as I can probably do nothing.


On june, I just don't know what to say, you are her for everyone in their time of need, but after reading this,I just feel so totally useless, not much help I know, but all I can offer is a hug, and like many on here an ear should one be needed.
Just so so sorry xxxxx


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

O M G I am so so sorry to hear this, I know there is nothing I can say that will make it any better for you,
and I can't imagine what you must be going through.
You have given me so much help, advice and comfort over the years and now I feel helpless because I can not do the same for you.
Here is a huge hug for you both and all my best wishes for the news to not be as bad as you are expecting


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DT said:


> On june, I just don't know what to say, you are her for everyone in their time of need, but after reading this,I just feel so totally useless, not much help I know, but all I can offer is a hug, and like many on here an ear should one be needed.
> Just so so sorry xxxxx


Everyones thoughts and support is a lot DT which I thank everyone for. It does help believe me.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> O M G I am so so sorry to hear this, I know there is nothing I can say that will make it any better for you,
> and I can't imagine what you must be going through.
> You have given me so much help, advice and comfort over the years and now I feel helpless because I can not do the same for you.
> Here is a huge hug for you both and all my best wishes for the news to not be as bad as you are expecting


Just to know everyone is thinking of her and just there is a big help x


----------



## winter (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you all so much. There is so much running through my head at the moment and so many emotions. I'm trying to be strong for her, but its so hard every time I look at her and start to think about it I just cry.
> She is such a sweet gentle dog and never been naughty or a problem, she was even such a perfect easy puppy and has never ever been a problem for a moment. Every time hurts but this seems to be hurting so much more. I'm even feeling guilty and terrible for making her do the long car journey and spending one day she is feeling well having things done to her. Stupid I know because we had to find out what was wrong, but common sense sometimes doesn't even come into the equation when things hurt this much.


Oh SDH, it's so bloody hard isn't it . I found out one of my oldies has a large tumour a few weeks ago & I know how difficult it is to put your emotions aside & try & enjoy the times that are left when all you can think about is that they're so ill.

I try & focus on the the fact they don't know what's wrong & as long as they are kept comfortable & happy then that's all we can ask for.

We're all here for you xx


----------



## foxiesummer (Feb 4, 2009)

Luv'n'Hugs


----------



## ShibaPup (Mar 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry to read this - I can't even begin to imagine what you're going though.

My thoughts are with you and Nanuq.


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Oh no SDH I am so sorry you must be devastated You are always here to give advice and help others I so wish we could all help you in some way all we can do is be here for you when you need us


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

So sorry @Sled dog hotel, thoughts with you and hope nanuq is doing ok


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

I'm not very good at these type of threads, I can never find the right words but my thoughts & very best wishes are with you both!


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Any update @Sled dog hotel ?


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

Sorry to hear this, it's such a difficult time for you all. Thinking of you both and hoping for happy gentle days for your girl.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

LinznMilly said:


> Any update @Sled dog hotel ?


Not yet biopsy was done yesterday and they said 48/72 hours so maybe tomorrow.


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Not yet biopsy was done yesterday and they said 48/72 hours so maybe tomorrow.


Keeping everything crossed for you @Sled dog hotel


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Not yet biopsy was done yesterday and they said 48/72 hours so maybe tomorrow.


Fingers and paws crossed here


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Very sorry to hear the news. Its a horrible situation for you all.


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear this .


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Matrod said:


> Oh SDH, it's so bloody hard isn't it . I found out one of my oldies has a large tumour a few weeks ago & I know how difficult it is to put your emotions aside & try & enjoy the times that are left when all you can think about is that they're so ill.
> 
> I try & focus on the the fact they don't know what's wrong & as long as they are kept comfortable & happy then that's all we can ask for.
> 
> We're all here for you xx


So sorry to hear you are going through the same thing to @Matrod thought are with you and yours too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Again thank you all for your wishes and kind support.


----------



## welshdoglover (Aug 31, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this, as much as we all adore our dogs sometimes events take a turn that are beyond our control. I will send healing prayers to you all, much love x


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

So very very sorry to hear this, life can be sh1t sometimes, whatever happens stay strong for your beautiful dog, they live in the moment, its a lesson we should learn from them. Thoughts & prays for you both.


----------



## Alpha vs beta (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm so sorry! Fingers crossed a cure is found soon ❤


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh god June I'm so very sorry to hear this devastating news about poor Nan. If it wasn't for DT pointing me in the direction of this thread the news would probably have passed me by, I'm so sorry. I can't tell you how sad I am & having lost Indi to cancer young I know the utter heartbreak you are feeling right now. I'm always here for you if you ever need me as you have always been here for me - & I'm certain many others too. Thinking of you all & sending a million hugs for you & Nan xxxx


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Sled dog hotel so very sorry to hear your news xxx


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Fingers crossed you get some answers today xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DaisyBluebell said:


> So very very sorry to hear this, life can be sh1t sometimes, whatever happens stay strong for your beautiful dog, they live in the moment, its a lesson we should learn from them. Thoughts & prays for you both.


That is very true, after getting upset again yesterday morning I looked at her and the same thing you have said occurred to me, she doesn't know how ill she is or maybe how bad, she isn't showing symptoms at the moment and seems normal to her its just another day like any other at the moment and hopefully for a good while yet. I realised that for her sake and perhaps mine too for now at least I must make sure that every day counts, I have to act normal too and make sure we do everything possible and she enjoys everything possible even more then usual.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Fingers crossed you get some answers today xxx


I hope so CK, but you know what its like part of you wants and needs to know, but at the same time still hopes but also at the same time you maybe don't want too, and without confirmation there is still a bit of ignorance is bliss, total ramble but hope you know what I mean.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Oh god June I'm so very sorry to hear this devastating news about poor Nan. If it wasn't for DT pointing me in the direction of this thread the news would probably have passed me by, I'm so sorry. I can't tell you how sad I am & having lost Indi to cancer young I know the utter heartbreak you are feeling right now. I'm always here for you if you ever need me as you have always been here for me - & I'm certain many others too. Thinking of you all & sending a million hugs for you & Nan xxxx


Thank you Noush, I know how hard it was for you to go through with Your beautiful Indi. x


----------



## Purplecatlover (Mar 12, 2017)

I'm so sorry. Sending so much love and so many wishes for you and Nanuq xxxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Faye1995 said:


> I'm so sorry. Sending so much love and so many wishes for you and Nanuq xxxx


Thank you x


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> That is very true, after getting upset again yesterday morning I looked at her and the same thing you have said occurred to me, she doesn't know how ill she is or maybe how bad, she isn't showing symptoms at the moment and seems normal to her its just another day like any other at the moment and hopefully for a good while yet. I realised that for her sake and perhaps mine too for now at least I must make sure that every day counts, I have to act normal too and make sure we do everything possible and she enjoys everything possible even more then usual.


That is very true. When my standard poodle had bone cancer and a very poor prognosis she never really got ill. She slowed down a bit and wanted her comforts so I let her sleep in the lounge towards the end. Then one night she came up to the bedroom in a very distressed state, panting and heaving, and was put to sleep the next morning. She was not allowed upstairs and did not really know where we were but she came to us for comfort on her last night. I hope it works out that way for you, no real decisions to make and no sick dog.


----------



## Dogloverlou (Dec 8, 2013)

So very sorry to hear this news  Even harder when they're so young.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Again thank you all for your wishes and kind support.


I think we are all united in our well wishes.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Very sad news and so upsetting for you.

Everything crossed for a little good news.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

So sorry to hear this awful news.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Blitz said:


> That is very true. When my standard poodle had bone cancer and a very poor prognosis she never really got ill. She slowed down a bit and wanted her comforts so I let her sleep in the lounge towards the end. Then one night she came up to the bedroom in a very distressed state, panting and heaving, and was put to sleep the next morning. She was not allowed upstairs and did not really know where we were but she came to us for comfort on her last night. I hope it works out that way for you, no real decisions to make and no sick dog.


My Laska was like that too Blitz. Again she showed no real signs, she was almost 14 and did seem to be a bit slower on her long walks and , I used to walk her with Daisy who was a lot younger and always been a dynamo, and just put it down to age at 14 you have got to expect them to start slowing up a bit and not cope with the long distances they once did. Decreasing the distance seemed to solve it. Otherwise she was totally herself, although had started to get a bit of a dip in the spine instead of the normal straight back level top line they have, but again at 14 you may expect that. She was also getting a bit of a Tummy but I put that down to shortening her walks quite a lot and eating the same amount, she was in the vets every three months anyway for a check up for her hypothyroid and he was always thorough including palpation of the stomach etc. It was on a normal 3 month check that they felt the liver tumour she had, which was a total shock. We let her have her time too, there wasn't anything we could do anyway, but like your dog it wasn't until the very last morning that she didn't want to get up was lethargic, she got up to toilet, and then laid down and I carried her in and that was the morning I knew and called the vet out.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> That is very true, after getting upset again yesterday morning I looked at her and the same thing you have said occurred to me, she doesn't know how ill she is or maybe how bad, she isn't showing symptoms at the moment and seems normal to her its just another day like any other at the moment and hopefully for a good while yet. I realised that for her sake and perhaps mine too for now at least I must make sure that every day counts, I have to act normal too and make sure we do everything possible and she enjoys everything possible even more then usual.


Absolutely. The last thing you want is her picking up signs that something isn't right even if she doesn't know what that is when she is feeling well. They are lucky in that regard I think, not knowing gives them an ability to just get on with living and enjoying life in a way our knowledge of a similar condition is us can make difficult.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

So sorry. Hugs. Just hope for some good time yet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I have heard this afternoon, apparently the needle aspirate has told nothing more then we know already, there was no cells apparently just blood I think he said and something else mentioned. I had read in the past that sometimes they are not so reliable and can be inconclusive anyway. He feels it is sinister because of the nature and lymph node involvement, but if I want to find out exactly it will mean taking her back again and having a more invasive procedure to get a tissue sample. Obviously even if I was considering chemo without knowing the type stage etc I couldn't have it anyway without doing further tests. The chemo wouldn't be curative just palliative anyway and if we are lucky hold it back and give maybe a little more time with no guarantees or for how long which is what I thought but double checked again.
At the moment I don't think its fair to put her through anymore including a long car journey because although she does it without any complaint you can see she is never totally relaxed or totally happy doing it. Also another more invasive procedure and yet another day in there stressed and not particularly happy. Although she is normal and seems OK in herself and her weight hasn't seemed to change when she was weighed 3 weeks ago, feeling her she feels thinner and seems of have lost muscle too.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Sending hugs and best wishes for some special time together. So sorry you are facing this, but she is so blessed to have such a loving owner who is 100% considering her welfare in all of this.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Sleep on It. Your head must be all over the place, but you don't need to make any big decisions tonight. You might change your mind a few times too. Make a list of questions to ask too, because you will likely have a few. And give her an extra hug. X


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Sorry to hear....


However Nan seems happy go lucky at the moment, and I think that's what you need to focus on. Her spirit will be all telling to you.

It's awful when you feel their weight loss, but am sure a little indulgence won't go a miss with her, if it only helps to offer something of a placebo effect to you.

Love to you and your family


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JoanneF said:


> Sleep on It. Your head must be all over the place, but you don't need to make any big decisions tonight. You might change your mind a few times too. Make a list of questions to ask too, because you will likely have a few. And give her an extra hug. X


I cant anyway, my own vet is off until Monday, so is the specialist dealing with the case now, and I have read so much scientific stuff, on primary and secondary pulmonary tumours, metateses, lymphatic involvement non lymphatic involvement, the various different types of pulmonary tumours in the first place, treatment options, survival mean times and other things, some of which I know does apply and some I'm obviously in the dark with especially in light of the non information of the test. I'm trying to make a proper informed decision in case my instinct and gut reactions have let me down. I don't want to put her through anything that's pointless and make what she may have left miserable especially at the end of the day it is pointless and just delaying the inevitable, but at the same time I need to be sure there is really nothing that can be done. Something my father said to me when I was losing him with the same thing which was "stop looking for answers because their isn't any" has just come back Maybe I should heed his advice and just stop and go with my initial gut reaction and instincts.


----------



## chissy 15 (Mar 13, 2013)

SDH,just read through this , don't know what to say! Sending lots of hugs your way.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

chissy 15 said:


> SDH,just read through this , don't know what to say! Sending lots of hugs your way.


Thank you.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Something my father said to me when I was losing him with the same thing which was "stop looking for answers because their isn't any" has just come back Maybe I should heed his advice and just stop and go with my initial gut reaction and instincts.


It would certainly be easier that way, but it wouldn't be your way and if you haven't explored every avenue then I suspect the guilt may creep in later.
You have to do whatever feels right to you


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> I cant anyway, my own vet is off until Monday, so is the specialist dealing with the case now, and I have read so much scientific stuff, on primary and secondary pulmonary tumours, metateses, lymphatic involvement non lymphatic involvement, the various different types of pulmonary tumours in the first place, treatment options, survival mean times and other things, some of which I know does apply and some I'm obviously in the dark with especially in light of the non information of the test. I'm trying to make a proper informed decision in case my instinct and gut reactions have let me down. I don't want to put her through anything that's pointless and make what she may have left miserable especially at the end of the day it is pointless and just delaying the inevitable, but at the same time I need to be sure there is really nothing that can be done. Something my father said to me when I was losing him with the same thing which was "stop looking for answers because their isn't any" has just come back Maybe I should heed his advice and just stop and go with my initial gut reaction and instincts.


Go with your gut reactions, thats what they are there for. One of mine had cancer that we knew nothing about until the last minute, there was no cure & we were told chemo would give her maybe a week or two more. We decided there & then enough was enough. 3 years later my husband was given the same prognosis & decided to give the chemo a try, he later said he wished he has made the same decision we had made for Scampi as the chemo made his last weeks far worse than if he had just enjoyed what time he had left. I hope that helps your decision in sime small way. My heart breaks for you as I know what you myst be feeling like only too well.


----------



## Sophie17 (Feb 16, 2015)

So very sorry. Your choice will be the best decision because it comes from love. I am sure. Hugs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> It would certainly be easier that way, but it wouldn't be your way and if you haven't explored every avenue then I suspect the guilt may creep in later.
> You have to do whatever feels right to you


I was sure Rona then I spoke to my own vet after getting the CT results while still awaiting the biopsy just to update, and although he was probably just trying to be positive and probably just soften the blow talking about options and things that are sometimes better as she is still symptom free, surgery options, and also things like it may even be benign yet, it got me doubting myself thats all. Because the biopsy failed that then made it worse as although I dreaded it, things would have been confirmed even if it was the worst type possible, I would have known that my decision was totally right. At the end of the day I have read up on all the various scenarios of this condition in dogs, and although some depending on the type, stage other involvement etc may give you the possibilities of a bit more time then others, they all have the same end result eventually.
The only option I have been offered is chemo that is just palliative and may or may not buy more time, so should really have said it all. I think yesterday and the doubt was sparked off my anger and fraustration, of putting her through those tests and the one that should have given answers that would have probably
confirmed the decision I made was without doubt the right one hasn't, so I then started to doubt myself. There is still the niggle too that my Mums treatment worked in spite of having bowel and secondary liver tumours and some lymph nodes affected and she is thankfully still here 11 years on, still well and never had any further treatment, even though they wanted to do another round of chemo to be sure which she refused, but I have to keep into prospective that was due to all being able to be successfully completely removed and a 3 month round of intensive chemo between the two ops. Which isn't an option for Nan anyway and doesn't seem to apply long term whatever the scenario in dogs. Different type to start with anyway.

I hate being beaten and not being able to find an answer. but sometimes there just are not any and you have to admit defeat. Today my heads clearer and I have been able to piece everything together again in some sense of order.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

DaisyBluebell said:


> Go with your gut reactions, thats what they are there for. One of mine had cancer that we knew nothing about until the last minute, there was no cure & we were told chemo would give her maybe a week or two more. We decided there & then enough was enough. 3 years later my husband was given the same prognosis & decided to give the chemo a try, he later said he wished he has made the same decision we had made for Scampi as the chemo made his last weeks far worse than if he had just enjoyed what time he had left. I hope that helps your decision in sime small way. My heart breaks for you as I know what you myst be feeling like only too well.


Thank you for saying this, I know how hard it must have been and painful to post this, your husbands situation was the same as my dads, he only agreed to have one round of chemo to buy time as my sister was pregnant and his wish was to see my nephew born and met him, he knew that's all the treatment would be not curative, but as you say although he may have got his wish and he did see my nephew the treatment cost him in other ways.

It has helped enormously and I thank you for it. x


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

My vets don't favour needle aspirations as they are so often inconclusive , they prefer to remove lumps where possible and go on clinical signs and evidence which I'm happy with. If Tango gets any more mammary lumps she won't have them excised , she will be cared for as usual until she' shows signs of discomfort or distress.
I really feel for you with Nan , but believe you will know the way forward to care for her in the best possible way. 
Love and prayers from us.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

SusieRainbow said:


> My vets don't favour needle aspirations as they are so often inconclusive , they prefer to remove lumps where possible and go on clinical signs and evidence which I'm happy with. If Tango gets any more mammary lumps she won't have thexcised , she will be cared for as usual until she' shows signs of discomfort or distress.
> I really feel for you with Nan , but believe you will know the way forward to care for her in the best possible way.
> Love and prayers from us.


That's what I had read in the past too, in fact I thought they were going to actually put a camera down and get a tissue sample which is what they are saying needs to be done now anyway, I didn't realise until after it was a fine needle aspirate.

Thank you for your good wishes.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

A friend of mine was diagnosed with leukaemia last year. She had chemo and went into remission earlier in the year but within a month found out that that it was back and sadly died last month. I remember her saying that the chemo was horrific and if one of her dogs became ill with cancer she would not put it through chemo.

I hope they can do something for her. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Firedog said:


> A friend of mine was diagnosed with leukaemia last year. She had chemo and went into remission earlier in the year but within a month found out that that it was back and sadly died last month. I remember her saying that the chemo was horrific and if one of her dogs became ill with cancer she would not put it through chemo.
> 
> I hope they can do something for her. My thoughts are with you.


So sorry to hear about your friend firedog.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

I think your gut feeling is to leave her alone and let nature take its course. That is definitely what I would do too. I do not think it is right or fair to put old or terminally ill dogs through a lot. Vets seem to be trained to give all the options which is often not fair on the owners. I find asking outright what the vet would do it if was their dog can often give you a straighter answer.


----------



## Moobli (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry to read your sad news  I hope you have some quality time left together x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Blitz said:


> I think your gut feeling is to leave her alone and let nature take its course. That is definitely what I would do too. I do not think it is right or fair to put old or terminally ill dogs through a lot. Vets seem to be trained to give all the options which is often not fair on the owners. I find asking outright what the vet would do it if was their dog can often give you a straighter answer.


My old vet in fact a couple of them at my old practice when news was bad in the past, would actually say after discussing what was wrong actually say If it was my dog .......
I suppose a lot of it now too is that diagnostics and treatments were not around then as they are today either so you probably didn't have options like you do today. In spite of this though I still believe you shouldn't do things or put them through things just because you can, or to be selfish because you want a bit longer but a what costs to them.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> In spite of this though I still believe you shouldn't do things or put them through things just because you can, or to be selfish because you want a bit longer but a what costs to them.


It's one of those situations where you're damned if you do, damned if you don't.
When Binky was diagnosed a couple of years ago I would have done anything, spent anything if it would have helped but I was guided by my Vet who explained the possible options & the benefits, downsides.... there were no benefits apart from possibly extending his life by a matter of weeks. In the end we did nothing because we could do nothing.
What I'm trying to say is... don't rule anything out yet. Be guided by your vet who will do the right thing for Nan.

Just to pick up on an earlier post RE: Chemo for dogs, I asked Ceiling Kitty at the time were the effects as bad for dogs as they are in humans & her answer was No, nowhere near as bad... it doesn't make most dogs ill & most don't even lose their fur.

Thoughts are with you both.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you Noush, I know how hard it was for you to go through with Your beautiful Indi. x


I think what made it worse for us with our Indi we didn't get to say goodbye to her properly & spend quality time with her. She was diagnosed with inoperable cancer & we had her pts that day - it was a massive shock but we couldn't bare for her to suffer anymore. As Nan seems well in herself I hope this means you get to spend lots of lovely days together & you will have many precious memories, I hope you get to love your beautiful Nan for a long time yet. I'm just very sorry you didn't get the answers you were looking for June. I'm not religious but I'm praying this means there is nothing sinister going on xx


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I really feel for you but I'm sure you'll find the right way. While she's happy in herself it will give you chance to mull things over.
A few things come to mind that may be of use:

My gut told me I made the right decision for my collie but afterwards I regretted it.
I've always gone with my gut and never before felt it was wrong. Years later I realised the pain and suffering I had saved her along with her dignity. It's the only time my head has argued with my heart. Gave me years of torment but was right nonetheless.

My horse had grass sickness (never proven). OH had the house remortgaged and my friend had her horse box on the yard at midnight ready to take him miles away to the vets hospital. I stopped them all. He wasn't used to travel or time away from home. I wasn't prepared to put him through it to confirm the diagnosis with little chance of survival, to end his days miles from home. The vets did all they could to eliminate other causes and he went to sleep peacefully in the paddock he loved with me by his side - God bless him x

OH was terminally diagnosed and never believed it. Went through 2 years of chemo/RT. including 8 months treatment free. Most of those were spent recuperating. Just as life became a little more normal, it was back with a vengeance. Getting him well every 3 weeks to sit besides him for 3 hours watching the life drain out of him and do it over and over again was destroying. I asked if he'd do it again knowing there was no hope and not believing he could beat it, his list of reasons why he would was endless. He's been gone over 3 years, I still can't comprehend it but I'm blessed we managed to cram in so much happiness for him.

Hope something in there helps in a small way.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> I really feel for you but I'm sure you'll find the right way. While she's happy in herself it will give you chance to mull things over.
> A few things come to mind that may be of use:
> 
> My gut told me I made the right decision for my collie but afterwards I regretted it.
> ...


It has helped a lot, I realise it takes courage and can be painful writing of experiences that are so painful and it can hurt to revisit them a lot, for that I thank you and am so great full to you Mum2Heidi
and to all the others who have written of their experiences to help me through this. Your help and support does mean so much.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BlackadderUK said:


> It's one of those situations where you're damned if you do, damned if you don't.
> When Binky was diagnosed a couple of years ago I would have done anything, spent anything if it would have helped but I was guided by my Vet who explained the possible options & the benefits, downsides.... there were no benefits apart from possibly extending his life by a matter of weeks. In the end we did nothing because we could do nothing.
> What I'm trying to say is... don't rule anything out yet. Be guided by your vet who will do the right thing for Nan.
> 
> ...


I did ask on Friday and the chemo would be only palliative, best results would be that they hold it back and give her longer. They did say that the doses would be smaller then for humans and dogs tend to tolerate it well because of this. Even though on the surface they may do, unlike humans dogs cant say how it makes them feel just because they may not be vomiting and showing other symptoms humans have and can tell us about it still makes me wonder if they do feel physically as well as they may appear, some dogs are so damn stoic and brave they don't even show things or ever complain they don't show their displeasure and put up with it which is definitely my Nan, She never growls, shows teeth or complains even though you know she is stressed and not comfortable being in there and having things done. Both times she has been in the vets and left for the xrays and the CT last week, she has been very withdrawn not sitting with us and taking herself off very unlike her, both times its taken her probably 2/3 days before she wants to be close to us as she usually is and interacts and is her normal happy go lucky usual self. She is not showing any symptoms of illness, shes been out playing with and retrieving her beloved tennis balls today, and has gone for a good walk and seems her usual self, to look at her and see how she acts and is in herself no one would know, and if it hadn't been for feeling the irregularity on her rib that started all this I wouldn't be any the wiser. OH wants to speak to the specialist again, because although I had a long conversation with him and asked lots of questions which mostly confirmed what I had researched and had to absorb in my own time too, OH wants to talk to hear it for himself which is fair enough. I would say that the travelling, the procedures so far, and being left seem to stress her out and have affects for a few days, and that's another reason we feel wouldn't be fair keep putting her through it. It seems from what I asked that going for treatment would be a pretty constant ongoing thing too, until you either find out it isn't working, or decide to stop.

Its got nothing to do with monetary costs, if I could cure her and make her well I would do it in a heart beat, but if all its going to do if I'm lucky is hold it back and maybe give her a little more time, I still think that the costs to her will outweigh any benefits.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its got nothing to do with monetary costs, if I could cure her and make her well I would do it in a heart beat, but if all its going to do if I'm lucky is hold it back and maybe give her a little more time, I still think that the costs to her will outweigh any benefits.


If my post came across as inferring it was a money issue then I apologise unreservedly, that's not what I meant at all.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I really feel for you SDH, I'm sorry the FNA didn't tell you much, did it come back with anything like raised eosinophils? I think you've got to ask yourself would having a biopsy change anything? I'm always of the view that just because you could doesn't mean you should but that's not right for everyone.

Thinking of you & Nan x


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I am pleased to have helped in a small way.
I know how much cyber support helps. In moments of weakness Ive closed my eyes, drawn on strength offered and imagined absorbing it. When I open them I feel totally recharged.
I think perhaps reading back over your posts may help as well.
It's obvious you are looking at it from Nan's perspective. Take her lead, you may feel differently as things progress.
Not knowing exactly what you are dealing with leaves doors open in a positive way as well.
Lots of love to you all and a big cuddle for Nan.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

BlackadderUK said:


> If my post came across as inferring it was a money issue then I apologise unreservedly, that's not what I meant at all.


@BlackadderUK No your post didn't infer it was a money issue at all, I didn't think you meant it that way for one minute. I was just talking generally saying its got nothing to do with monetary costs whatsoever, it is purely because I cant see the point in putting her through something that will achieve probably little and just use up whatever time she has left causing her stress.
Sorry you thought that I had misunderstood you, your post helped knowing that you had been in the same position and faced with the same thing and outcome you did what I feel with be best too.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Matrod said:


> I really feel for you SDH, I'm sorry the FNA didn't tell you much, did it come back with anything like raised eosinophils? I think you've got to ask yourself would having a biopsy change anything? I'm always of the view that just because you could doesn't mean you should but that's not right for everyone.
> 
> Thinking of you & Nan x


He said it had blood and something else and it was inconclusive which can happen with fine needle aspirate apparently, which I have read in the past too, I have asked based on experience and how many CTs and cases he must see bearing in mind that's all they do in this part oncology and soft tissue, does he think it is sinister and he said he does, as there is lymph node involvement too.
OH is going to speak to him again tomorrow as although I have relayed what he has said, and told him what I asked and he replied with, he feels he wants to hear it from the specialist too which is fair enough I can understand why.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

How no earth have I missed this thread..I'm so sorry you are having such an awful time, I'm sure you'll do the right thing for you all. My heart goes out to you xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> How no earth have I missed this thread..I'm so sorry you are having such an awful time, I'm sure you'll do the right thing for you all. My heart goes out to you xx


Thank you.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

My cousins weimaraner had chemo June after she was diagnosed with bladder cancer. They regretted the decision with hindsight but thought they were doing the best for Sophie at the time. That was quite a few years ago now & the first time I'd ever heard of a dog having chemo. As Mum2Heidi says you are rightly looking at it from Nan's perspective, which is not always easy when they are so loved x Is Nan still eating ok and on her special diet June?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> My cousins weimaraner had chemo June after she was diagnosed with bladder cancer. They regretted the decision with hindsight but thought they were doing the best for Sophie at the time. That was quite a few years ago now & the first time I'd ever heard of a dog having chemo. As Mum2Heidi says you are rightly looking at it from Nan's perspective, which is not always easy when they are so loved x Is Nan still eating ok and on her special diet June?


Yes she is still eating OK has a normal appetite, and isn't on a special diet now just the same as Kobi has, Although shes been getting some specials too now everyday. In every way she seems completely normal. A friend has tried chemo too in the past on one of her dogs same breed and it made her ill so they abandoned it in the end.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

After OH has spoken to the specialist again today at length, we have decided for sure that were are not going to put her through any more long trips and more invasive tests. The specialist feels sure from the CT and lymph node involvement and some other things, that it is sinister. Putting her through another long car journey and an invasive test for the day, although would tell us exactly what type it is, is really pointless because any treatment is palliative rather then curative which it would be then its something we would not put her through anyway, and detract from what time she may have left. At the moment she is her normal self and enjoying life, not showing any symptoms you would probably expect, so she can have her time in peace and be spoilt even more then usual.

Although it is hurting like hell I am now sure that I am doing the right thing by and for her.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm sure that's the right decision for her, certainly the one I would make. I hope she stays symptom free for a good while.


----------



## Sarah H (Jan 18, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> After OH has spoken to the specialist again today at length, we have decided for sure that were are not going to put her through any more long trips and more invasive tests. The specialist feels sure from the CT and lymph node involvement and some other things, that it is sinister. Putting her through another long car journey and an invasive test for the day, although would tell us exactly what type it is, is really pointless because any treatment is palliative rather then curative which it would be then its something we would not put her through anyway, and detract from what time she may have left. At the moment she is her normal self and enjoying life, not showing any symptoms you would probably expect, so she can have her time in peace and be spoilt even more then usual.
> 
> Although it is hurting like hell I am now sure that I am doing the right thing by and for her.


I think most of us would make the same decision. Best to just allow her to enjoy life now while she can, than put her through the stress of tests and journeys.
I know you will spoil her and make the most of whatever time you have left together. 
It doesn't make it easier but I hope it helps a little to know that we are all thinking of you and sending our best to Nan and your family.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I hope too that she stays symptom free and that you can enjoy some lovely quality time creating happy experiences and happy memories.


----------



## Blaise in Surrey (Jun 10, 2014)

A brave and right decision xx


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

Sled dog hotel said:


> After OH has spoken to the specialist again today at length, we have decided for sure that were are not going to put her through any more long trips and more invasive tests. The specialist feels sure from the CT and lymph node involvement and some other things, that it is sinister. Putting her through another long car journey and an invasive test for the day, although would tell us exactly what type it is, is really pointless because any treatment is palliative rather then curative which it would be then its something we would not put her through anyway, and detract from what time she may have left. At the moment she is her normal self and enjoying life, not showing any symptoms you would probably expect, so she can have her time in peace and be spoilt even more then usual.
> 
> Although it is hurting like hell I am now sure that I am doing the right thing by and for her.


I hope you still have a lot of time left with her, and that your time together is enjoyable x


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

I'm glad you & you're OH are both in agreement, I'd do the same in your position. I think it's a weight lifted in some respects & you can just focus on Nan now x


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Just wanted to say, in my own way, which is somethings long and drawn out and not always as understandable as it were intended.

This is not nessesarily what I would want to hear, and I think when misty was so very ill , she was only four when we lost here I would have paid or done anything possible to have kept here just a day longer. Did I do right, then, I would have said, yes without a shadow of doubt, but when I ask myself that same question now I'd have to say no, I didn't, then ask me if I would do it again I would say yes I probably would, why you ask, because where there is life there is hope, and sometimes, just sometimes, we can and do live in the hope that we will get that miracle.

I'm not doing very well here am I? I guess what I am trying to say is maybe life can be prolonged, but does that come with a cost, not a monetary cost, but a cost of pain, suffering, distress, not only to the pet but also to the human too.
Maybe just sometimes we have to look at the fantastic lives our pets have had and remember that like humans that life has to end, sometimes life is snuffed out way way to soon, sometimes it is prolonged just a little to long, I know SDH that you, more then most will chose the right path, there will be many tears and much heartache before you decide, The last decision we ever make regarding our beloved pets is always the veryyyyyy very hardest and the one that breaks us, in the meantime enjoy the time you have left together
Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

My heart goes out to you, I know exactly how you are feeling, you have made a very brave and right decision.



A few years ago when we had our cockers, one of them had the same thing when she was ten yrs old. Our vet at the time advised against Chemo, but we wouldn't have gone down that route anyway. we didn't want to put her through anything else.

So we enjoyed the time we had left with her. Weeks later one morning she looked at me and I knew what she was telling me, so I just picked up the phone and asked the vet to come out.

I hope you have lots of happy times still together, and can enjoy spoiling her rotten for a long time to come.

Will be thinking of you all.

Take care.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you for all your thoughts wishes and continued support it does mean so much and it really does help. xx


----------



## rottieboys (Jan 16, 2013)

My thoughts are with you and your family. It was only Easter that I lost my beautiful gently Honey. She had her toe removed. This was cancer, I was told at the time it was all clear. But within a short time cancer was everywhere in her stomach. I wanted to keep her... Bless her...I kept her for such a short time after it was diagnosed. She wasn't happy, I should have had her put to sleep sooner. What ever we do its wrong. Bless you.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rottieboys said:


> My thoughts are with you and your family. It was only Easter that I lost my beautiful gently Honey. She had her toe removed. This was cancer, I was told at the time it was all clear. But within a short time cancer was everywhere in her stomach. I wanted to keep her... Bless her...I kept her for such a short time after it was diagnosed. She wasn't happy, I should have had her put to sleep sooner. What ever we do its wrong. Bless you.


I remember your thread about Honey, it is so hard, at the moment Nan is happy thankfully, shes up as soon as leads come out, I walked her earlier and there is no lagging behind shes in front and full of curiosity, was playing fetch with her tennis ball yesterday, and thankfully at the moment no signs on exertion.
I was so sorry to hear about your lovely honey, its a cruel awful disease.


----------



## CuddleMonster (Mar 9, 2016)

Sending you huge hugs - such a brave decision and your love for Nan just shines through all your posts. I hope you have some very special time together. Hugs to you both xxx


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

@Sled dog hotel you always provide such knowledgeable advice to everyone so please take a little comfort in knowing we are all thinking about you, your OH & especially Nan x


----------



## Biffo (Mar 14, 2016)

It sounds as if you will have some happy peaceful times with her. Im sure it's giving comfort to you both that she is in no pain and enjoying life as normal.


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

I think I would be making the same decision as you if I were in your shoes; I think sometimes we just know, deep inside somewhere, when to try everything and when to try everything to make sure that whatever time is left is as bloody brilliant as we can possibly make it. 

I wish the news was better for you, but I’m happy that you’ve found it before it caused her any pain or suffering so that you can treasure her for however long she is with you.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

My heart goes out to you, your OH and of course Nan, I would hope that I would make the same decision if I was in your shoes as hard and heart wrenching as it it to make.
I sincerely hope you will have a lot more happy times yet before that time comes


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

Just caught up with this. . . Not sure what to say really. Except, you're doing the right thing for Nan.

Thoughts and prayers are with you. Xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Yes she is still eating OK has a normal appetite, and isn't on a special diet now just the same as Kobi has, Although shes been getting some specials too now everyday. In every way she seems completely normal. A friend has tried chemo too in the past on one of her dogs same breed and it made her ill so they abandoned it in the end.


That's really good to hear as I know how picky she can be. When I said special diet, I meant the one you prepare for her June, sorry for not being clear, I know she doesn't like commercial rubbish lol. As incredibly stoic as they are it sounds like Nan is not feeling ill in herself & is still enjoying her life & long may she continue to do so. My cousin & her hubby wish they had never gone down the chemo route June, they still beat themselves up for that decision. Quality of life comes before quantity imo. I think you and your hubby are doing the right thing for Nan letting her enjoy her days & making her happy. I really hope you get to spend a very long time together yet ((hugs))xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> That's really good to hear as I know how picky she can be. When I said special diet, I meant the one you prepare for her June, sorry for not being clear, I know she doesn't like commercial rubbish lol. As incredibly stoic as they are it sounds like Nan is not feeling ill in herself & is still enjoying her life & long may she continue to do so. My cousin & her hubby wish they had never gone down the chemo route June, they still beat themselves up for that decision. Quality of life comes before quantity imo. I think you and your hubby are doing the right thing for Nan letting her enjoy her days & making her happy. I really hope you get to spend a very long time together yet ((hugs))xxx


Sorry I thought you meant when she had to have that prescription diet for awhile and stuck her two paws up in no uncertain terms She still has the prepared ones and sometimes natures menu tinned inbetween. I did offer her usual breakfast which is usually Natures menu dried or james well beloved and she wasn't interested this morning, but soon scoffed two big plump cooked chicken breasts. As long as she is eating she can have what she wants, the vet said just get calories into her to hopefully combat any loss a bit more.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rosie64 said:


> My heart goes out to you, your OH and of course Nan, I would hope that I would make the same decision if I was in your shoes as hard and heart wrenching as it it to make.
> I sincerely hope you will have a lot more happy times yet before that time comes


Sometimes Rosie the decision as much as you hate it is already made for you, Even if I had agreed to the treatment it was palliative, may or may not work, would have been ongoing I asked, until it either stopped working assuming it worked in the first place to hold it back for awhile or I decided to stop. Somethings you can fix sometimes you just have to admit defeat and make the most of what you have.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Unexpectedly my heart heaved a sigh when I read your decision. There are bound to be "what if's?" but I think the biggest one would be "what if we hadn't put her through all that stress?" As you know stress can exacerbate the nasties. While she is well in herself you can do your utmost to keep her that way and who knows.........
I don't know how you feel about it but OH went used a lot of different things including salvestrols and essiacs.
The consultant gave him 6-8 months with treatment and something gave him 4x that. Also picked him up between treatments when the odds where against so he could continue.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> Unexpectedly my heart heaved a sigh when I read your decision. There are bound to be "what if's?" but I think the biggest one would be "what if we hadn't put her through all that stress?" As you know stress can exacerbate the nasties. While she is well in herself you can do your utmost to keep her that way and who knows.........
> I don't know how you feel about it but OH went used a lot of different things including salvestrols and essiacs.
> The consultant gave him 6-8 months with treatment and something gave him 4x that. Also picked him up between treatments when the odds where against so he could continue.


I believe there are often natural things that can help, like you say stress can make things worse. A friend of my OHs was given a similar scenario and he used a special diet and other things that gave him also months longer then they told him he likely would have. I will look into diet. I know vet John carter who developed C247 in conjunction with that had a diet regime, based on certain meats and vegetables some cooked some raw. I will look into that. Only problem is she is fussy about food and I have always had to rotate her food anyway, between raw, home made cooked, and some commercial food like Tinned Natures menu and their dried superfood crunch and james wellbeloved, so it may be a problem, yesterday she ate a normal breakfast, today she wouldn't touch it but when I gave her two cooked large chicken breasts that disappeared pretty quickly.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

With your expertise Nan is in the best of hands. We all know our own dogs and their quirks.
Yummy chicken breasts - no wonder they did the trick. Keeping her happy is the best medicine.
Thinking of you


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Mum2Heidi said:


> With your expertise Nan is in the best of hands. We all know our own dogs and their quirks.
> Yummy chicken breasts - no wonder they did the trick. Keeping her happy is the best medicine.
> Thinking of you


Shes had quite a few of those in the last week, no wonder she looked digusted when I gave her Natures Menu superfood crunch this morning!! That was before the 2 chicken breasts.
Ive got to go shopping, so will see what other gourmet delights I can find her. Her food bill is probably going to be bigger then ours but I couldn't care less,
OH can have beans on toast.

We just had a lovely lunchtime walk in the sunshine, out in front again and giving me a run for my money.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I really wish there was more I could say or do SDH.After all the time and help and hugs you sent me during my ordeal with Oliver I just feel that saying I am sorry for you and sending hugs fall so very short.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Sled dog hotel said:


> We just had a lovely lunchtime walk in the sunshine, out in front again and giving me a run for my money.


Bless her. I hope you both get to enjoy lots more wonderful moments - courtesy of OH's diet if need be!


----------



## evel-lin (Jul 1, 2010)

Sorry to read this. Haven't commented earlier as lost one of our cats so feeling a bit raw... I hope you have as long as possible with her in good health x


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Sorry I thought you meant when she had to have that prescription diet for awhile and stuck her two paws up in no uncertain terms She still has the prepared ones and sometimes natures menu tinned inbetween. I did offer her usual breakfast which is usually Natures menu dried or james well beloved and she wasn't interested this morning, but soon scoffed two big plump cooked chicken breasts. As long as she is eating she can have what she wants, the vet said just get calories into her to hopefully combat any loss a bit more.


No I remembered she wouldn't entertain that muck I know Nan's like my Inca was with her picky ways, you gave me some great ideas to tempt Inca which did work until she got fed up as she always did lol I have no doubt Nan is being spoiled rotted and getting better fed than you & your hubby June lol xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rott lover said:


> I really wish there was more I could say or do SDH.After all the time and help and hugs you sent me during my ordeal with Oliver I just feel that saying I am sorry for you and sending hugs fall so very short.


Of course they don't fall short, just taking the time to post and offer support and that you are thinking of her helps and is enough. x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> No I remembered she wouldn't entertain that muck I know Nan's like my Inca was with her picky ways, you gave me some great ideas to tempt Inca which did work until she got fed up as she always did lol I have no doubt Nan is being spoiled rotted and getting better fed than you & your hubby June lol xx


Your not kidding Ive got beef shank slow cooking in the oven at the moment, Madam turned her nose up with it raw, Kobi usual dustbin ate it raw, she isn't having any of it so I'm slow cooking it. Just hope she eats it his too fat already, it might not be done in time so she can have chicken breasts again.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

I'm so sorry and I hope you get to spend some precious time together making life time memories x x

My old girl has various cancers, the more we fought, the more it consumed her. At the time my heart overruled everything and she really was put through too much because I was too selfish to let her go. I think we often get caught up with emotions that the head just doesn't see the reality 

I would never put any dog through that again. Quality over quantity most definitely!

I had a meeting with a human cancer consultant last week with a family member. Even with humans it's not always best to choose the option of Chemo if you loose months of your life, to only gain a few extra months as the damage done often means those months aren't painfree or enjoyable.

Treasure every walk and every chicken breast  (my Sophie lived off tuna pasta bake and fillet steak for weeks!)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

evel-lin said:


> Sorry to read this. Haven't commented earlier as lost one of our cats so feeling a bit raw... I hope you have as long as possible with her in good health x


I am so sorry to hear about your cat, thank you for sending your good wishes.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Westie Mum said:


> I'm so sorry and I hope you get to spend some precious time together making life time memories x x
> 
> My old girl has various cancers, the more we fought, the more it consumed her. At the time my heart overruled everything and she really was put through too much because I was too selfish to let her go. I think we often get caught up with emotions that the head just doesn't see the reality
> 
> ...


Its a very hard situation to be in and I can see why you fought for her, at first I agonised should I try it shouldn't I, and what if I had got it wrong, I guess we all have and need hope something will work, and it can be hard to let go of that hope because you know that if and when you do that's it, hope it makes sense.

Humans at least can make their own choices what they want to do, and say and decide themselves if and when they have had enough of treatment and if they want to carry on or stop, dogs cant so its left down to us, which is so hard to know what to do sometimes.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Its a very hard situation to be in and I can see why you fought for her, at first I agonised should I try it shouldn't I, and what if I had got it wrong, I guess we all have and need hope something will work, and it can be hard to let go of that hope because you know that if and when you do that's it, hope it makes sense.
> 
> Humans at least can make their own choices what they want to do, and say and decide themselves if and when they have had enough of treatment and if they want to carry on or stop, dogs cant so its left down to us, which is so hard to know what to do sometimes.


You have definitely not got it wrong. It is the final gift we can give our dogs so when the time comes you will know you are being the best owner you can be. Struggling for extra time is very seldom in the dog's best interest.


----------



## Westie Mum (Feb 5, 2015)

Blitz said:


> You have definitely not got it wrong. It is the final gift we can give our dogs so when the time comes you will know you are being the best owner you can be. Struggling for extra time is very seldom in the dog's best interest.


Very well put and so true !


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Blitz said:


> You have definitely not got it wrong. It is the final gift we can give our dogs so when the time comes you will know you are being the best owner you can be. Struggling for extra time is very seldom in the dog's best interest.


Thanks Blitz I do feel now I'm decided and have made the right decision. Managed to be more up beat and normal today (if I'm ever normal) got to make the best I can while I can.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Your not kidding Ive got beef shank slow cooking in the oven at the moment, Madam turned her nose up with it raw, Kobi usual dustbin ate it raw, she isn't having any of it so I'm slow cooking it. Just hope she eats it his too fat already, it might not be done in time so she can have chicken breasts again.


lol I knew it. Maybe you could let you oh have some of the gravy? lol I really hope Nan enjoyed it or if you didn't get it done in time, enjoys it & I'm so glad to hear you're feeling a bit more normal now xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> lol I knew it. Maybe you could let you oh have some of the gravy? lol I really hope Nan enjoyed it or if you didn't get it done in time, enjoys it & I'm so glad to hear you're feeling a bit more normal now xx


She did eat it and have a good meal I cooked up some Lambs livers too, for some reason even the dusbin Kobi wont eat raw liver but both loved it cooked.
She hasn't eaten her breakfast this morning, so needless to say I'm worried, Ive tried kibble she ate day before yesterday and some chicken and rice because the rich meal last night and she probably ate a bit too much seems to have made her a bit loose this morning. As you know Noush if they over eat it can cause loose motions. I'm trying to keep positive because sometimes she wont want her breakfast anyway. When shes eating and showing plenty of energy and enthusiasm I'm up, yesterday was a good day, but with this morning I'm worried, otherwise she seems perfectly OK, so hoping it is because she doesn't feel so hungry this morning maybe after the big dinner last night.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Hope today turns out well and it's just a case of "too much of a good thing yesterday"


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She did eat it and have a good meal I cooked up some Lambs livers too, for some reason even the dusbin Kobi wont eat raw liver but both loved it cooked.
> She hasn't eaten her breakfast this morning, so needless to say I'm worried, Ive tried kibble she ate day before yesterday and some chicken and rice because the rich meal last night and she probably ate a bit too much seems to have made her a bit loose this morning. As you know Noush if they over eat it can cause loose motions. I'm trying to keep positive because sometimes she wont want her breakfast anyway. When shes eating and showing plenty of energy and enthusiasm I'm up, yesterday was a good day, but with this morning I'm worried, otherwise she seems perfectly OK, so hoping it is because she doesn't feel so hungry this morning maybe after the big dinner last night.


Aw I hope she has decided to eat by now. I know you're going to have that feeling of dread when she doesn't eat even though its likely due to her just being picky. If she seems her old self then try not to worry yourself too much June xx
Its a catch 22 when you want to fatten them up isn't it, because if you overfeed them it tends to go straight through them. With Inca being so thin at the end I had this problem with her, I was desperate to get weight on her but she would be loose if she did eat too much. She wasn't greedy very often though.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Aw I hope she has decided to eat by now. I know you're going to have that feeling of dread when she doesn't eat even though its likely due to her just being picky. If she seems her old self then try not to worry yourself too much June xx
> Its a catch 22 when you want to fatten them up isn't it, because if you overfeed them it tends to go straight through them. With Inca being so thin at the end I had this problem with her, I was desperate to get weight on her but she would be loose if she did eat too much. She wasn't greedy very often though.


Shes eaten about 3/4 of her dinner tonight and quite enthusiastically so not so panic stricken now Noush, Ill probably offer her some late supper late to see if she wants any.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Shes eaten about 3/4 of her dinner tonight and quite enthusiastically so not so panic stricken now Noush, Ill probably offer her some late supper late to see if she wants any.


That is good to hear June x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> That is good to hear June x


She ate some more after that, and she has eaten well and with enthusiasm this morning so relieved again.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Not been on for a while sorry to hear this  it's hard at any time but when they should still have few years left it seems harder  enjoy your time with your beautiful girl


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> She ate some more after that, and she has eaten well and with enthusiasm this morning so relieved again.


I'm so pleased, what a relief for you x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Not posting much but always have you in my thoughts


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> I'm so pleased, what a relief for you x


Your not kidding!!


rona said:


> Not posting much but always have you in my thoughts


Thank you Rona, todays been a good day, shes ate well, and been out for a lovely walk, was keen to go and out front and seems her normal self. I did worry yesterday when she didn't eat her breakfast or when offered at lunch time but she made up for it last night and this morning. She sometimes doesn't want it anyway shes never a greedy dog or food driven unlike Kobi, but of course I panicked.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

It's virtually impossible not to overthink every tiny thing but try not to let every nuance scare you to bits. You don't want your stress to get in the way of enjoying your time with her. Sorry, I know that's easier said than done.


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's things going for you two?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

rona said:


> How's things going for you two?


Still up and wants her walks as soon as leads come out, and still trotting ahead and full of interest. Some mornings she doesn't seem interested in breakfast that's a bit hit and miss, but usually makes up for it later in the day. Tonight though I had to try two things the first not interested but the second straight in and eating. She actually seems more interested in raw at the moment, so if that's what she wants that's what she can have. So Good in herself thanks Rona although she does feel thinner and losing some body now I think.

Some days are good some days for me are harder today is one of the harder ones for some reason.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

No words. Just hugs.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

JoanneF said:


> No words. Just hugs.


Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2017)

hugs from us too.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Hugs from me and my lot to you all.

Love how she's still enjoying walks and more importantly, pulling out in front! Hope this lasts for a good while..


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

Your both in my prayers every night.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks all, some days she seems so well its almost possible to forget for awhile. From September to Christmas is always quite hard for me because I lost my granddad on the 22nd September, virtually the same date years later my dad was diagnosed and I lost him in December and of course It was the 20th September that Nan had her scan. Autumn used to be many years ago my favourite season of all now I loath and detest it, because even though OH tells me its pure coincidence It seems its a time I always lose those dear and so important to me.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure you have made the right decision, even though it's been hard to do.Try not to keep thinking too far ahead, just enjoy every precious day you have together.
(lots of hugs)


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure you have made the right decision, even though it's been hard to do.Try not to keep thinking too far ahead, just enjoy every precious day you have together.
> (lots of hugs)


Thank you, Hopefully I'm just having a bit of a wobble today.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Take comfort in the knowledge she has had the best life she could have had with you and hopefully, a little bit longer still.

Hope you feel a bit better tomorrow.


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

More hugs from me. Xx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Thinking of you both June & hoping today you'll feel a bit better in yourself (((hugs)))


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Good to hear she is still enjoying her walks and eating, long may it continue.

Hope you are feeling better today and that you have more good days than bad.
Thinking of you all.x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you, Hopefully I'm just having a bit of a wobble today.


You are allowed a wobble. It is your best friend we are talking about after all.................

It's just a godsend that your best friend knows nothing and is just getting on with enjoying life best she can.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Hugs from me too x


----------



## MrsCx (Jul 17, 2016)

Just seen this, so so sorry to hear about Nanuq 
Sending lots of love and hugs xx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

MrsCx said:


> Just seen this, so so sorry to hear about Nanuq
> Sending lots of love and hugs xx


Thank you. She is still doing OK and got good quality of life at the moment which is the main thing.


----------



## 0310star (Jul 7, 2015)

I have just seen this, I am so sorry about your dog x


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

0310star said:


> I have just seen this, I am so sorry about your dog x


Thank you


----------



## Goldstar (Nov 12, 2011)

I’m sorry to hear this sad news, she’s got the best person caring for her with you.


----------



## Rott lover (Jan 2, 2015)

I wish I had some words of wisdom or could say something to make you feel better as you have done for me so many times in my time of need.I feel so bad that I don't.I am thinking of you in these times of need and hope you the best and many memories and good wishes.


----------



## bonniedog (May 24, 2015)

Sorry about your dog, just enjoy the rest of the time you have and give lots of hugs. I would do anything to have one more hug with Bonnie. x


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

Just seen this.... sending you both a big hug.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you every one. In herself she still thankfully continues to be doing very well. I was worried that her appetite wasn't so good, but the vet has now prescribed something to help with that. She is probably living off the equivalent to Macdonalds, but at the end of the day shes eating these certain things and enjoying it, its calories and fuel too and keeping her strength up that's the main thing at the moment.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Rott lover said:


> I wish I had some words of wisdom or could say something to make you feel better as you have done for me so many times in my time of need.I feel so bad that I don't.I am thinking of you in these times of need and hope you the best and many memories and good wishes.


No words of wisdom required, just posting and saying that you are thinking of us helps a lot as does all the other messages from all of you.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

Oh @Sled dog hotel I am so desperately sorry I didn't see this sooner. Poor Nan , I'm heartbroken for you all. Please know that you are in my thoughts and sending lots of love from my pack to yours. Give Nan an extra hug from me


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

SDH - how is Nan lately?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Lurcherlad said:


> SDH - how is Nan lately?


Although well in herself wanting walks and still doing them well, we did have a problem with her appetite and eating being hit and miss. They gave her tablets to help and for over a week she was doing well then last Thursday she wouldn't eat and didn't in the morning or evening or the next morning, she was quite weak and not herself and I really thought this was the day, however he has added another medication and so far so good. Since eating well again her energy has picked up and in herself she seems normal still wants to go out and doing well in herself. Apart from being thinner which is part of this dreadful disease anyway. The lack of energy last week must have been the fact she didn't eat as she picked up quickly again once eating.
All I can do is take it a day at a time really, and while she is eating, has plenty of energy, wants to do things and is enjoying life that's what she will have.

Thank you for asking, and thank you @ellenlouisepascoe for your thoughts and good wishes for Nan.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

I was just thinking about you both and found your update.
My heart lifts and sinks as I read, can’t begin to imagine what its like for you. So sorry.
I’m delighted Nan has perked up and enjoying life again. Try to enjoy it as much as you can.

It’s a sad wake up call for us all to make every minute count.
Lots of love and hugs to you both.


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

It's so hard when they are at this stage. Jack's BFF is in a similar situation and has good days and bad.

Like you, my friend is letting her tick along until she feels the bad days outweigh the good.

This morning she was rooted to the spot and didn't want to walk, having insisted on going out, then she spotted Jack and she perked up! 

Hope Nanuq is over this little blip and has a good spell now


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you


----------



## DaisyBluebell (Apr 14, 2017)

I have been wondering how you both were, glad Nan has picked up, its such a bloody awful situation to be in, but you are doing what is right for both of you and you will do right for Nan not yourself when the time comes which hopefully will be some time off yet. Sending virtual hugs to you both.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

I to have been wondering how Nan was doing , but didn't like to ask, so glad she has perked up after her little blip.
I can not imagine what you must be going through on a daily basis , my heart felt best wishes go out to you all and hopes for many more good memories still to come yet.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks both x


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

We also are thinking about you all. Big hugs.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Ditto the above, just don't like to ask. Thoughts are with you x


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2017)

Hi @Sled dog hotel . How are both of you coping? Big hug from us.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Whiteshadow said:


> Hi @Sled dog hotel . How are both of you coping? Big hug from us.


Although she still wants her walks and doing them without effort still and seems well in herself, it is getting harder trying to find things that get her interest and she will eat now, although she is still eating but it means I may have to try a few things each time. She always has been a fussy dog food wise and unlike my other one who will eat anything, I have always had to have a few types of food to feed her and rotate them anyway. She is losing weight and body now which this dreaded disease is likely to cause eating or not anyway. If she stops eating then I know the time has come, likewise if the joy and energy levels start to go or I can she is starting to struggle in anyway I will make the decision. With my other dog Laska who died of liver cancer, she suddenly went down and was flat overnight. No one of course knows how it will come. I do fear now that it wont be too long.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## fernlady (Feb 27, 2013)

Thinking of you all x


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

How's she going now? 
Still eating?


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes still eating Rona although not dog food, I basically feed her what she enjoys and will eat, its too late to worry about balanced diet and whats good and whats not, its calories and fuel to give her energy at the end of the day and she eats it with enjoyment that's the main thing. She has lost a lot of weight, but still up and wants her walks when the leads come out, and isn't dragging and struggling on the walks still. There is the occasional cough now, although not constant or regular, and when she pants when she is hot there may be a bit more sound perhaps then there was, but it seems to be if the heating gets too hot and probably dries the air out, but by keeping it down low and when its off in between she seems OK, I just sit here with jumpers on instead so its not too hot for her. So at the moment all I can really do is take a day at a time. As long as I can get her too eat and more importantly she seems to enjoy it, has energy and wants her walks and is getting joy out of life still, and the breathing isn't any real issue that's all I can do.


----------



## Rosie64 (Feb 27, 2014)

So glad Nanuq is still enjoying life , hopefully she will continue to do so.
My heart goes out to you and your family, it must be so hard for you all 
Hugs to you all xx


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So good to hear she’s still enjoying life and I hope she does for a while yet xxx Benji is much the same, eating well (our food, not his lol) still likes to go for a walk and seems happy enough, you’d never know anything was wrong with him to look at him :-(


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Glad to hear that Nanuq is eating and managing walks .


----------

